# Exterior House Paint



## UniqueInteriors (Jul 4, 2009)

I have read mixed reviews on what a good brand of exterior paint is? I am painting a house that is currently white and most likely will be painted white again, planning on power washing loose paint and debris. Then prime the bare spots and go over entire house with a coat of paint. Was thinking of using a primer/paint in one, what is a good brand to go with and should I paint 1 coat prime/paint in one or two coats regular paint and prime bare spots? The siding is wide wood clap boards. Thanks


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

seriously? you are a painter and you don't know how to paint a wood exterior?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## UniqueInteriors (Jul 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

NAV,

Yes I am a painter, only have done a few exterior jobs though and looking for some advice. You do not have to be a bastard, do not waste my time by replying. Thanks


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Behr is the best


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

You got a mean streak in ya Modern.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

What type of wood? 
Is the peeling between coats or down to bare wood?
Is the surface chalky?

1. Powerwash, use some sort of cleaner, be it a housewash or my TSP, bleach & water mix.

2. Scrape and sand peeling areas so theres no loose paint.

3. Depending on the paint you use, may or may not require a primer, but the product itself to be used as a primer.....before I make a reccomendation refer to my first 2 questions.

4. Paint ( whatever you choose ) I prefer Benjamin Moore, depending on the finish, either the Moorlife ( Flat ) or the Moorgard ( low lustre ) arty:


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

UniqueInteriors said:


> NAV,
> 
> Yes I am a painter, only have done a few exterior jobs though and looking for some advice. You do not have to be a bastard, do not waste my time by replying. Thanks


:laughing:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

So there!


----------



## UniqueInteriors (Jul 4, 2009)

*NC Paint 11*

Its not cedar, I am guessing typical hardwood like oak..there is some peeling but not everywhere. Going with a seperate primer and a Bejamin Moore exterior paint. What is a good solution to go with just to get layer of dirt off and remove the loose paint?


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Wash it with the tears of the last homeowner you disappointed.


----------



## UniqueInteriors (Jul 4, 2009)

*Dan-O*

You are a really funny person, go fall in a whole. I thought this was a place for discussion and reference not f-ing off.

Thanks for your words of wisdom you must do well with painting as a career.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

This is what I would use, It works hard so you dont have to.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

UniqueInteriors said:


> Its not cedar, I am guessing typical hardwood like oak..there is some peeling but not everywhere. Going with a seperate primer and a Bejamin Moore exterior paint. What is a good solution to go with just to get layer of dirt off and remove the loose paint?



OAK? :blink::w00t:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wash, with 4oz TSP + 1qt bleach and 1 gal water mix. Scrape/sand loose peeling areas, prime with Zinnser Peel Stop on the bad areas ( not the whole house ) and then paint.:clap:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

We really must have pix 
of oak siding! :clap:


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

UniqueInteriors said:


> NAV,
> 
> Yes I am a painter, only have done a few exterior jobs though and looking for some advice. You do not have to be a bastard, do not waste my time by replying. Thanks


 
If you are a painter then you should ask the paint rep that you buy all of your interior paint from on what exterior paint he would spec for the job. Whenever I stray from my normal routine I call my SW store manager and tell him what is up and what would he recommend and stand behind. We are here to help each other out but we do not help out hacks or homeowners.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

You should go here for the answers you seek


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

neolitic said:


> We really must have pix
> of oak siding! :clap:


I've seen chestnut, poplar, and white oak for siding and trim.

White oak was just trim though. Lots of western white pine too, mostley barn siding.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

You guys ever seen IPE wood? Mostly used for decking...and man...its sweet. Expensive, but no more than that composite crap the box stores are peddeling. It will last longer too, and look nicer. Plus its fire resistant, the wood is so incredibly dense that it doesent like to burn. One of my fav's, off topic....but thought I'd share


----------



## outsidethelines (Oct 19, 2007)

Zinnser Peel Stop 

Hey, NCPaint1, I just discovered the Zinnser Peel Stop and wanted to use it on my next exterior. Do you have any experience with it yourself? I heard from a Zinnser Rep that it is a fairly new product. Maybe it is just new here in the SF Bay Area? Please, if anyone has tried it, let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

It is almost like Gardz except for exterior use, it kind glues everything down and tightens it up.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Bher paint... hahahahha thats a good one... it really is...

On another note... If you are looking for the best extra white paint out there.. MAB has the whitest white there is... SW Extra white looks tan next to it.. check it out. MAB has some pretty nice paints w/out the nose bleed price.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

outsidethelines said:


> Zinnser Peel Stop
> 
> Hey, NCPaint1, I just discovered the Zinnser Peel Stop and wanted to use it on my next exterior. Do you have any experience with it yourself? I heard from a Zinnser Rep that it is a fairly new product. Maybe it is just new here in the SF Bay Area? Please, if anyone has tried it, let me know what you think. Thanks.


I used it before..from the bay area (san francisco).... works good against fog moisture in the morning and sun baked 90 degrees in the afternoons/midday. Kelly Moore carries it, that's where I get my paint from.


----------



## outsidethelines (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you, slowforthecones. I will be using it in Concord. The surface temps there are in the 100's right now. I was working in the direct sun there yesterday and it wiped me out. I am hoping this product (Peel Stop) will hold up to those temps, though I will be priming everything as well, so that should help. 

As for the original question here, wouldn't it be great if it were so simple as finding out exactly how many years an exterior paint job will last with doing:

1) One coat paint, no primer.
2) One coat paint, spot prime only.
3) Two coats of paint, spot prime only.
4) One coat of paint, full prime.
5) Two coats of paint, full prime.
6) Oil primer vs. latex primer.
7) Brand vs brand.

Just think how great we would all sound if every time we present a proposal, we can offer options based on concrete information. But, the fact is, with so many products out there making claims of being the best, it is hard to know who to trust. You have to develop a rating system based on product surveys, then choose products from this list that you yourself prefer working with. Then you can offer choices to the clients based on this narrowed down list. Ask them how long they want their paint job to last. If they are planning to live in their homes for a long time, the rest is a no brainer. Sell them the max and make your money. We won’t profit off those cheap jobs. SELL, SELL, SELL!!! (Just my humble opinion).


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

My experience -

The paint job durability always depends on the workmanship of the painter. It is important that the application of paint is on a surface the paint will adhere to. Surface prep is very important, a improper or poorly prepped surface will yield a substandard paintjob over a few years. Primer is an important component as it helps the top coat of paint ahere to the surface. Latex primers flex and contract, less suspectible to cracking in extreme heat however latex primer and latex enamel paint on a wood surface may show grains or bubbles with trapped air in extreme heat..a bubbling effect.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

UniqueInteriors said:


> I have read mixed reviews on what a good brand of exterior paint is? I am painting a house that is currently white and most likely will be painted white again, planning on power washing loose paint and debris. Then prime the bare spots and go over entire house with a coat of paint. Was thinking of using a primer/paint in one, what is a good brand to go with and should I paint 1 coat prime/paint in one or two coats regular paint and prime bare spots? The siding is wide wood clap boards. Thanks


Ok in all seriousness.What you should do is call a professional painter and ask their opinion.Any pro painter (you know,a guy that charges people money to paint their house,outside and/or in) will be able to recommend the right kind of paint to use.
No need to thank me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------

